

China: A frictionless transition to bitcoin - aosmith
http://blog.alexsmith.io/?p=51

======
OafTobark
Got a phishing attempt warning via Chrome.

~~~
aosmith
Does this warning appear for [http://alexsmith.io/](http://alexsmith.io/)
and/or [http://blog.alexsmith.io/](http://blog.alexsmith.io/)?

~~~
presty
blog

